# Favorite Reverb Plugin for etherial tails with movement?



## Dylanguitar (Nov 27, 2020)

Looking for a good reverb plugin that specializes in tails that kind of quiver with movement. If anybody is familiar with the reverb that comes built into the Woodchester Piano by Fracture Sounds, I'm looking for something very similar to that. I would imagine it's some combination of reverse and delay in the reverb tail.
Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 27, 2020)

Balckhole and Supermassive for sure. As far as ethereal - Adapitverb. Nothing else sounds like this unique and beautiful beast!


----------



## Dylanguitar (Nov 27, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Balckhole and Supermassive for sure. As far as ethereal - Adapitverb. Nothing else sounds like this unique and beautiful beast!


I have supermassive and it's OK. I just checked out some of the videos on Adaptiverb and that thing sounds great!!!


----------



## pondinthestream (Nov 27, 2020)

Adaptiverb is a wonder - not just for reverb but tuned drones and sound design in general. Zynaptiq have a good sale on at the moment - I have the Zap II bundle and use a lot of it a lot - at the moment the Design bundle (which includes Adaptiverb) is not much more than Adaptiverb anyway


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 27, 2020)

Dylanguitar said:


> I have supermassive and it's OK. I just checked out some of the videos on Adaptiverb and that thing sounds great!!!


Adaptiverb really is like nothing else I've heard.

There's some kind of crazy AI Zynaptiq use that removes clashing notes left over from previous chords, notes, etc. This is is why it has this pristine tail that sounds like nothing else... Unfortunately it's pricy and a bit heavy on CPU but well worth it.

Supermassive took some time to grow on me. It wasn't until I started flipping through some free 3rd party presets did I realize it's capable of some pretty weird but useful stuff. Then again Valhalla's pretty great at that... Ubermod, VH Delay, even Space Modulator all do things way outside their description...

Overall though order of preference for me is Adaptiverb, Blackhole, Raum, Supermassive. 

(Speaking of which.. I didn't mention Raum. It spent the 1st year or more installed and never touched. I actually use it all the time now. It's really great at long icy tails and very resource friendly. Sure it's not Adaptiverb but it's surprisingly much better than I thought when NI gave it away as a promo...)


----------



## Dylanguitar (Nov 27, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> When you say ethereal tail with movement, I immediately think of these:
> 
> Exponential Audio R4
> Eventide Black Hole
> ...


I have Supermassive. it shimmers but not really what I'm looking for. I also have the LX480 which I use quite a bit, but it's just more of a standard lex emulation. I've never used the r4 but it also seems to be kind of a meat and potatoes sort of reverb. I'll check out the Black Hole. Really the best example is the reverb built into the Woodchester piano plugin. Not so much the high end information, but more the reversed swirly textures.
Here is the example

I wish they just sold the reverb part of the plugin as a separate plugin.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Nov 27, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> (Speaking of which.. I didn't mention Raum. It spent the 1st year or more installed and never touched. I actually use it all the time now. It's really great at long icy tails and very resource friendly. Sure it's not Adaptiverb but it's surprisingly much better than I thought when NI gave it away as a promo...)


I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 27, 2020)

Along with Adaptiverb, check out Zynaptiq Wormhole if you want something radical and weird. It's not just for monster noises, you can get some very thick and unique reverbs from it too. Great for sound design.



zynaptiq: WORMHOLE


----------



## Dylanguitar (Nov 27, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> Adaptiverb is a wonder - not just for reverb but tuned drones and sound design in general. Zynaptiq have a good sale on at the moment - I have the Zap II bundle and use a lot of it a lot - at the moment the Design bundle (which includes Adaptiverb) is not much more than Adaptiverb anyway


Can't really spring for it at the moment, but It's definitely going on the wishlist.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Nov 27, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Along with Adaptiverb, check out Zynaptiq Wormhole if you want something radical and weird. It's not just for monster noises, you can get some very thick and unique reverbs from it too. Great for sound design.
> 
> 
> 
> zynaptiq: WORMHOLE


Yeah that bundle looks great.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 28, 2020)

2CAudio have a couple of really great 'verbs. There's real beauty in the tails.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 28, 2020)

Doesn't matter which reverb you use, you have to modulate/automate and sculp it. Use EQs/hi- lowpass/split the audio into multiple bands (before and after), sidechain/duck/gate it and/or the audio to the notes, use vibrato/tremolo/chorus/...
use a rotary speaker simulátor (aká Leslie)..
I personally use Excalibur, Cloudseed or sometimes Xenoverb or MTurboReverb for that (reverb as an 'effect') . Or Nimbus or R4. Or another  (I somehow don't like the free Valhalla ones and there for never bothered with the paid ones) . You need to know how to shape your reverb - špeciály the predelay and attack and diffusion

Actually it is _always_ important, to not let the reverbs (or delays) sit statically on their bus, you _always_ have to do something to them to get them out of the way of the dry signals. That's something most people somehow don't do and end up with a static fog that fights with their music for attention.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 28, 2020)

Adaptiverb, totally unique.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 28, 2020)

Grainspace might be worth a look.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Nov 30, 2020)

Blackhole by Eventide
SparkVerb by UVI

And take a look at Audiority plugins. Might be a good choice.


----------



## Flo Leissle (Dec 1, 2020)

Audiority Grain Space is also a great option. It creates reverbs like sparkling synthpad textures and it´s on sale for 22,50 now.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 1, 2020)

Dylanguitar said:


> Thanks for any recommendations.




Instead of buying another reverb you could experiment with audio files that you use as Impulse Responses in a convo reverb.
(this technique is quite often used in ambient sample libraries, since it's easy to add a convo rev. in Kontakt).

When choosing suited audiofiles, you should keep an eye on sounds that have no tonal character – that are a kind of noise – and some movement.
I did this a lot (mostly about 15 years ago...). E.g. i used short sounds of rivers/streams which gave the effected signal a "watery" character.
But since the whole audio file is triggered by each sample (that's how convolution works) you have to be careful by choosing the right length and density. And to avoid resonant buildups, it's usually necessary to eq the file that's used as an IR.
To get good results you have to invest some time, but that goes for everything that has meaning.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Sep 28, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Adaptiverb really is like nothing else I've heard.
> 
> There's some kind of crazy AI Zynaptiq use that removes clashing notes left over from previous chords, notes, etc. This is is why it has this pristine tail that sounds like nothing else... Unfortunately it's pricy and a bit heavy on CPU but well worth it.
> 
> ...


Just remembered this thread. On sale: https://www.timespace.com/collections/zynaptiq/products/zynaptiq-adaptiverb-resythnesis-reverb


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Sep 28, 2021)

I’d add 2C’s B2. It’s heavy on the cpu but has quite the tail.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Sep 28, 2021)

Incidentally (I don't know why I missed this before), but for the owners of the Woodchester, you can always mute the mute the piano part and keep the reverb, and pair it with another kontakt piano.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 28, 2021)

Noone mentioned the free but excellent PSP Pianoverb?


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 28, 2021)

Other Desert Cities Plug-In For VST, AU, AAX, and iOS


A creative delay plugin for Windows, macOS, Linux, and iOS.



www.audiodamage.com


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 28, 2021)

NI Replika in Diffusion mode is my secret weapon. (Oh... dammit)


----------



## Pier (Sep 29, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> NI Replika in Diffusion mode is my secret weapon. (Oh... dammit)


Sean Costello (from Valhalla DSP) said in a video recentely that his favorite reverb is Valhalla Delay with diffusion.


----------



## KEM (Oct 1, 2021)

One of the things I do is use Crystallizer and put Blackhole after it, you get a lot of movement from Crystallizer, and when you put Blackhole after it with a completely wet signal you can get a really amazing sound out of it, it’s a completely different sound than Valhalla Shimmer, maybe give that a try and see what you think!!


----------



## re-peat (Oct 1, 2021)

There are some mind-boggling creative reverb adventures possible with *Unfiltered Audio's Byome* (which I purchased yesterday for a mere $19 at Plugin Alliance thanks to some weird combination of promotions. The normal price is $249). And reverb is just one of a gazillion processes and/or modulations you can submit your audio to.

















_


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 3, 2021)

re-peat said:


> There are some mind-boggling creative reverb adventures possible with *Unfiltered Audio's Byome* (which I purchased yesterday for a mere $19 at Plugin Alliance thanks to some weird combination of promotions. The normal price is $249). And reverb is just one of a gazillion processes and/or modulations you can submit your audio to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could have sworn I had it, thinking I got the Triad/Byome bundfle a while back, but I only have the Triad. I just picked up the Maag4 for like $10, so I'll have to wait for another voucher to pick it up.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 3, 2021)

Dylanguitar said:


> I could have sworn I had it, thinking I got the Triad/Byome bundfle a while back, but I only have the Triad. I just picked up the Maag4 for like $10, so I'll have to wait for another voucher to pick it up.


No need for Byome if you have Triad.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 3, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> No need for Byome if you have Triad.


Ok good to know. It's one of those things I got on a sale and then never actually carved out the time to get into the plugin.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 3, 2021)

What about combining Portal or Grainspace with a thick reverb like Seventh Heaven Pro? Or maybe even just Supermassive? When I listened to a bit of that piano video, it all sounded like there was some granular action going on, not just the 3rd one.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 3, 2021)

Another way of getting those woodchester reverbs is using samples. Just resample a reverb (or a combi of different reverbs) or time stretched samples (i.e. using Paul Stretch) and layer it to the signal you want to reverberate. Such a reverb can be massive and big without getting muddy just by controlling the release time of the sampler.

Reverbs to add:

- Valhalla Shimmer
- Toraverb 2 by d16.pl


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 12, 2021)

PianoVerb2 now Promo @ ~ $20.00 - PSP Site, others ? 
Have Free version and experiment often. 
Will try Demo, yet asking for comment from users, especially for top-tier VI Piano libs.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 12, 2021)

Lately I’m really fond of Tai Chi for this purpose.
I mean, the Reverb Foundry one, not the martial art.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 13, 2021)

Only works in Reaper:


----------

